# What's a good Probiotic?



## Guest (Nov 18, 2007)

Hi all,My health consultant mentioned that I was throwing my money away with purchasing Jamieson's Probiotic. There are so many to choose from in the stores yet, the ones I saw in Health Food stores located in a refridgerator were very expensive.Does anyone know of a inexpensive probiotic? Are the one in the fridge better than the OTC?I also am taking salmon oil and a vitamin... again, name brands found in stores. I really find this area very confusing! Tony


----------



## Steely (Nov 13, 2007)

I took Acidophilus Pearls.They don't have to be refrigerated.They come in a hard coated shell that doesn't disolve until it gets to your intestines.I got it at GNC for 12.99.I took two a day for about 2 weeks.It's supposed to be one a day but with my issues I needed more.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2007)

Thank you Steely,Next time I'm in Regina I'll get some at the GNC.


----------



## MyOwnSavior (Dec 21, 2006)

adhregina said:


> Hi all,My health consultant mentioned that I was throwing my money away with purchasing Jamieson's Probiotic. There are so many to choose from in the stores yet, the ones I saw in Health Food stores located in a refridgerator were very expensive.Does anyone know of a inexpensive probiotic? Are the one in the fridge better than the OTC?I also am taking salmon oil and a vitamin... again, name brands found in stores. I really find this area very confusing! Tony


Well, Align isn't exactly inexpensive. I think I paid about $34 for a month's supply. Nevertheless, I'd recommend it to anyone, especially if they have a big problem with gas and bloating (and pain resulting from those things). I used to be in a ton of pain every day... now I get pain once in a while, but it's rarely, rarely as horrible as it used to be. Again, I've noticed I have significantly less wind, which is true even if I eat fatty/ trigger foods (i.e. things with cheese, lots of fat, milk, etc.)Oh, and I got it from the pharmacy at our local hospital, so that perhaps explains the rather expensive price. I'm sure it can be found cheaper on the internet somewhere, which is where I'll go to look when I have to buy my next dosage.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2007)

Will look into Align... recall that it's a topic on this site. Thanks.


----------



## ibsdoctor (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi,A good probiotic is a little pricey. Do you want to skimp on your health? A probiotic should have several strains and the more bacteria count the better. Mine is usually 35 billion plus.The cheap ones are only about 2 billion and many less strains. Also, a prebiotic is good to take as that's the food for the probiotic.I used to go cheap, but when I upgraded, I noticed a vast improvement in my digestive healthibsdoctor


----------



## 17908 (Oct 18, 2006)

I'd agree that buying cheap probiotics is just throwing your money away. I've tried many probiotics, and so far, the only one that seems to have a positive impact is Align.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2007)

Thanks again for all your input. Checking out Align now.


----------

